# tuning



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi!

My system:
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p2 #4
KDE 3.5.10
2 GB RAM


```
sysctl -a | grep kern.max

kern.maxvnodes: 100000
kern.maxproc: 6164
kern.maxfiles: 12328
kern.maxfilesperproc: 11095
kern.maxprocperuid: 5547
kern.maxusers: 384
```
I have a standalone computer, no server. Sometimes I am working in console,. sometimes I start X (KDE). 
My question is: if I lower kern.maxusers for example on "50" would be computer performance better? Or lower or raise numbers of files for example? Or something else...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2009)

See tuning(7)


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 18, 2009)

If you aren't having some kind of slowdown, I strongly doubt changing those values will help.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> If you aren't having some kind of slowdown, I strongly doubt changing those values will help.



Yes, I have. I asked about my problem before but  it here still.
Whet is the problem? If I live computer on overnight, in thje morning are many KDE applications much slower: KMail need to open half a minute for example (normal 5 seconds)...andmhelp reboot.
With FreeBSD 7.0 I didn't have this problem and I never had the same problem with Linux.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 19, 2009)

powerd(8) running amok?

Maybe things swapped out?  (though with 2G on a desktop that sounds unlikely)

I would suggest that kern.maxproc and kern.maxusers (&al) aren't the culprit(s).


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> powerd(8) running amok?
> 
> Maybe things swapped out?  (though with 2G on a desktop that sounds unlikely)
> 
> I would suggest that kern.maxproc and kern.maxusers (&al) aren't the culprit(s).




```
swapinfo
Device          1K-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/ad0s1b       4158464        0  4158464     0%
```
Computer is on from yesterday.

```
vmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq1: atkbd0                        7421          0
irq6: fdc0                            10          0
irq14: ata0                       168241          1
irq15: ata1                         4303          0
irq16: uhci0 uhci+                818862          7
irq19: uhci1                      156880          1
irq22: emu10kx0+                 9964481         94
irq23: rl0 ehci0                 1480063         14
cpu0: timer                    210793632       2000
cpu1: timer                    210785798       1999
Total                          434179691       4119
```


```
vmstat
 procs      memory      page                    disks     faults         cpu
 r b w     avm    fre   flt  re  pi  po    fr  sr ad0 da0   in   sy   cs us sy i                                           d
 0 1 2    505M   825M    52   0   0   0    48   0   0   0  120  732  785  1  0 9                                           9
```
I have pf firewall on.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2009)

```
FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE #0: Tue Apr 14 10:17:13 CEST 2009
    root@molly.dicelan.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CORTO
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ (2200.10-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0xf4a  Stepping = 10
  Features=0x78bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  AMD Features=0xe0500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
real memory  = 2147287040 (2047 MB)
avail memory = 2087370752 (1990 MB)
```


```
root@williscorto:~#uptime
12:15PM  up 4 days, 21:36, 5 users, load averages: 0.04, 0.06, 0.02
root@williscorto:~#vmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq1: atkbd0                         114          0
irq6: fdc0                             1          0
irq14: ata0                      1056421          2
irq15: ata1                      1056487          2
irq16: nvidia0                   8570642         20
irq18: rl0                       4848461         11
irq19: oss_sbxfi0               42150262         99
irq20: atapci0                    421836          0
irq21: uhci0 uhci*                374859          0
cpu0: timer                    846690606       2000
Total                          905169689       2138
root@williscorto:~#vmstat
 procs      memory      page                    disks     faults         cpu
 r b w     avm    fre   flt  re  pi  po    fr  sr ad4 cd0   in   sy   cs us sy id
 2 2 0    700M   625M   233   0   0   0   231   3   0   0  138 1975 1427  3  1 96
root@williscorto:~#sysctl -a | grep kern.max
kern.maxvnodes: 100000
kern.maxproc: 6164
kern.maxfiles: 25000
kern.maxfilesperproc: 22500
kern.maxprocperuid: 5547
kern.maxusers: 384
kern.maxssiz: 67108864
kern.maxdsiz: 536870912
kern.maxtsiz: 134217728
kern.maxbcache: 209715200
kern.maxswzone: 33554432
```
Running xfce4 non stop.. No noticeable slowdowns here...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2009)

After restart computer, startx, top and kmail:

```
last pid:  1334;  load averages:  0.30,  0.15,  0.06    up 0+00:40:06  11:33:19
51 processes:  1 running, 50 sleeping
CPU:  3.9% user,  0.0% nice,  0.2% system,  0.0% interrupt, 95.9% idle
Mem: 174M Active, 76M Inact, 127M Wired, 1360K Cache, 112M Buf, 1619M Free
Swap: 4061M Total, 4061M Free

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE  C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 1334 ajtim         5  98    0 52312K 41420K ucond  1   0:00 17.14% kmail
 1185 ajtim         1  48    0   107M 35412K select 1   0:27  8.50% Xorg
```
After one day or if I compailing something top (kmail)  is still uncond and there are other kmail - sbwait.

Maybe is problem "libthread"? I have hyperthreading enabled.

BTW: I am thinking to change KDE with xfce.


----------

